# Vest and collars



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

First off im not trying to be insensitive to several of yalls recent losses or pot stir or call anybody out just a question. Been alot of good dogs lost on here recently and ive noticed from pics some of those who lost dogs dont run collars and vests and im trying to understand why?in the summer i could see a possible overheating issue although mine never have but it has been plenty cool for the last few months.lost one dog in the last ten years to a hog and i beleive that good a record is due to my vests and collars especially if you look at them:d and sorry again to everyone who has lost a dog recently


----------



## kornbread (Mar 14, 2010)

i run one on my cd year around collar and vest he was 7 years old thats a pretty good record for a cd imo. i hear people say a bulldog wont live past 3 if he is a good dog but i have to disagree .


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 14, 2010)

i run cut collars on my gritty dogs. i use to run vest in the winter time on the same type dogs.i found that hogs could hear the dogs in the briars because of the noisy vest and sho nuff run. it also hampered the dogs and made there legs raw and they wouldn't put out. i could catch hogs in the summer with no vest and in the winter i would set in the cheap seats with the vest. today i lost a very good dog on a hog that wasn't that big but he was the badest  i've ever been on in 15 years of hunting by myself.the dog that was killed didn't have a scratch on him. if he would've had a vest on him i don't think it wouldv'e saved him. the hog must have hit him and busted the digphram. but regardless it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 14, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i run cut collars on my gritty dogs. I use to run vest in the winter time on the same type dogs.i found that hogs could hear the dogs in the briars because of the noisy vest and sho nuff run. It also hampered the dogs and made there legs raw and they wouldn't put out. I could catch hogs in the summer with no vest and in the winter i would set in the cheap seats with the vest. Today i lost a very good dog on a hog that wasn't that big but he was the badest  i've ever been on in 15 years of hunting by myself.the dog that was killed didn't have a scratch on him. If he would've had a vest on him i don't think it wouldv'e saved him. The hog must have hit him and busted the digphram. But regardless it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


ive had the vests rub them especially if there not fitted well but never had a problem with a hog hearing them in it that i know of.the one i lost was vested but i think he was broke up more than cut.thanks for the answer.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 14, 2010)

the hearing thing i come up with on a cold winter night about 4 or 5 year ago in a clear cut that i hunted in the day time next to some agi. fields and could catch hogs any time i wanted. this night  i didn't need any tracker or gps i could hear every dog with a vest on for hundreds of yards.i don't live in those clear cut but i beleive the critters that does hears better than i do.


----------



## wildlifecory (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not offended I feel the same way you do.  Let me explain my recent situation.  I put cut collars on all my dogs as I always do.  I didn't vest anything but the cd as it was approaching 80 when I cut loose that afternoon.  The spot I was hunting in is so thick a rabbit would have a hard time manuvering in it.  In addition all my dogs legs were rubbed raw to the point of bleeding after hunting 3 straight days last week in cut vest.  I have several differnt vest from different manufacturers and they all rub the dogs legs raw.  If there was a light weight bib for bay dogs that didn't rub their legs raw I would always run them, even if it was 100 degrees.  Hope this helps explain.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 15, 2010)

IM STILL NOT SEEING IT GUYS.A SPOT WITH THE HAIR RUBBED RAW OR A DEAD DOG DOESNT SEEM LIKE A VERY HARD CHOICE TO ME? I HUNT IN EXTREMELY THICK STUFF MOST OF THE TIME AND WEAR THE BRIAR COVERALLS BC OF IT SO I KNOW THE DOGS FEEL BETTER GOING THRU THEM SAME BRIARS WITH SOME PROTECTION.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 15, 2010)

everybodies there own. thats what makes this ol' world go round.i've had my own dogs since i was 16 years old,i'll be 36 in june.in the last 20 year of huntin' with just my dogs i've lost 2 dogs and caught thousands of hogs.i try my best to get to the dogs VERY fast to pull my part of the job.there are many dog hunters rabbit/coon/bird etc.etc. that have lost a lot more than 2 in 20.i look at like when you watch the ultimate fight on tv those fighters aint wearing protective gear.well them hog dogs are ultimate fighter too.true there enemy has knives instead of hands but in every sport people or animals get killed kinda like the winter games recently.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 15, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> everybodies there own. thats what makes this ol' world go round.i've had my own dogs since i was 16 years old,i'll be 36 in june.in the last 20 year of huntin' with just my dogs i've lost 2 dogs and caught thousands of hogs.i try my best to get to the dogs VERY fast to pull my part of the job.there are many dog hunters rabbit/coon/bird etc.etc. that have lost a lot more than 2 in 20.i look at like when you watch the ultimate fight on tv those fighters aint wearing protective gear.well them hog dogs are ultimate fighter too.true there enemy has knives instead of hands but in every sport people or animals get killed kinda like the winter games recently.


IM WITH YA HUNT LIKE YOU WANT  NOT BUYING THE ANALOGY THOUGH BC UFC HAS A REF WHOSE SOLE PURPOSE IN TO GUARANTEE THE SAFETY OF THE FIGHTER AND STOP THE FIGHT IMMEDIATELY IF ONE IS IN DANGER OF BEING PERMANENTLY INJURED.I JUST THOUGHT IF IM GOING TO SEND THEM IN THERE I SHOULD AFFORD THEM EVERY PROTECTION MONEY CAN BUY.I THINK MOST BUT NOT ALL DONT RUN THEM BC THEY TOO CHEAP TO SPEND THE MONEY OR TOO LAZY TO DRESS THEM OUT.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 15, 2010)

well  im not lazy and not totally broke YET. just in the game to catch not run.


----------



## gin house (Mar 15, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> well  im not lazy and not totally broke YET. just in the game to catch not run.



  008, your avitar says you are.  i know i am. lol


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 15, 2010)

gin house said:


> 008, your avitar says you are.  i know i am. lol


yeh, ur right it does.im like ol'TOBY KEITH "i aint as good as i once was but i'm as good once as i ever was"


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 15, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> First off im not trying to be insensitive to several of yalls recent losses or pot stir or call anybody out just a question. Been alot of good dogs lost on here recently and ive noticed from pics some of those who lost dogs dont run collars and vests and im trying to understand why?in the summer i could see a possible overheating issue although mine never have but it has been plenty cool for the last few months.lost one dog in the last ten years to a hog and i beleive that good a record is due to my vests and collars especially if you look at them:d and sorry again to everyone who has lost a dog recently



Well I run a razorback vest on my catch dog . My hounds have to be able to run all night and it takes a toll on them to have a heavy vest on them It cuts there running time in half .  they cant pressure the hog and get him to stop. And once they do get him stopped they are wore out or over heated even in the fall or spring!Walking a cur dog ill put a cut collar on my ruff dog but i dont run catch dogs on the ground but they will catch with the bull dog. A vest to me makes them them awkward and i have had more bay dog hurt in a vest than without! Most of the time they just get busted up or cut in the backside because they cant outrun a hog chasing them with a vest own! This is just my opinion after hog hunting for 20 years..If you can get a dog with a vest to run with my hounds you got a heck of a dog!


----------



## wildlifecory (Mar 15, 2010)

I aint lazy and I got top of the line equipment for all my dogs.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 15, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Well I run a razorback vest on my catch dog . My hounds have to be able to run all night and it takes a toll on them to have a heavy vest on them It cuts there running time in half .  they cant pressure the hog and get him to stop. And once they do get him stopped they are wore out or over heated even in the fall or spring!Walking a cur dog ill put a cut collar on my ruff dog but i dont run catch dogs on the ground but they will catch with the bull dog. A vest to me makes them them awkward and i have had more bay dog hurt in a vest than without! Most of the time they just get busted up or cut in the backside because they cant outrun a hog chasing them with a vest own! This is just my opinion after hog hunting for 20 years..If you can get a dog with a vest to run with my hounds you got a heck of a dog!


I GUESS THIS WOULD BE A DIFFERENCE IN HOW FOLKS HUNT.OUR CURS CATCH HOGS NOT RUN THEM ALL NIGHT


----------



## JohnE (Mar 15, 2010)

I dont run nothin but a tracking unit and a name collar
Why do you care how other people do it?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 15, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> I aint lazy and I got top of the line equipment for all my dogs.


SO THEN YOUR ONLY REASON  FOR NOT PROTECTING THEM IS RUB SPOTS ON THE LEGS?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 15, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> well  im not lazy and not totally broke YET. just in the game to catch not run.


AND YOUR REASON IS YOUR DOGS CANT CATCH HOGS IN VESTS? THIS JUST SEEMS STRANGE AS PEOPLE DO IT EVERY DAY


----------



## gin house (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 16, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> AND YOUR REASON IS YOUR DOGS CANT CATCH HOGS IN VESTS? THIS JUST SEEMS STRANGE AS PEOPLE DO IT EVERY DAY


i think your lookin' for a argument.i got me one of them ex's if i wanted to get in a p@#$^#* match i'd just call her up. what part of" everyones there own "didn't you understand.you do it one way i choose another same resulti just sayed what i didn't like about the vest on my style of dog.


----------



## MULE (Mar 16, 2010)

I think your danged if you do and danged if you don't. I've got a pile of cut-vest. Got several of the old ones wet felt ones, and several of the new kind too. The grandfather to the pups I've got now died in his due to heat stroke.

Personally, if its got bulldog bred into it yea run them, if they don't then don't run them. That's just me though.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 16, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I GUESS THIS WOULD BE A DIFFERENCE IN HOW FOLKS HUNT.OUR CURS CATCH HOGS NOT RUN THEM ALL NIGHT


As I have told you before .You can come hunt with me and i'll show you what kinda dogs you got! These hogs dont just stop and bay . Like them big ole fat farm hogs you catch up there! And I also run cur dogs But there aint many that will stay with these hogs for 3 or 4 hours. And if urs can prove it. As i said before my plott gyp dont bark on a hog till its bayed And will run 5-6 hours silent! If he breaks bay and run she will open about every 100 yards . You Talk a big game lets see you walk it! As Ive said these aint fat tubs of lard that cant run . These hogs will run off and leave a dog and not stop till he gets ready no matter what kinda dog you got on him! Theres guys that think like you that get in the club and get embarrested and go all year and just catch a few hogs get mad and get out the club the next year! I just laugh and say he must not have enough dog!!!!!


----------



## hogrunner (Mar 16, 2010)

Been at it 6 years and never lost a dog and only this year had to staple one up.  Saw a buddy's dog get a poke into the heart and die on the spot.  My job is to stay with the dogs and get in there to kill the hog before it gets to far.  I feel like the dogs do better without the vest, I could see it on a walk in catch dog but we run ours loose and seem to catch more hogs, caught 4 at one time Sat.  then ran one about a mile and got him too!!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 16, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i think your lookin' for a argument.i got me one of them ex's if i wanted to get in a p@#$^#* match i'd just call her up. what part of" everyones there own "didn't you understand.you do it one way i choose another same resulti just sayed what i didn't like about the vest on my style of dog.



He just shows me more and more of how much and idiot he is! He just want to make ppl look stupid! Well myfriend you look stupid . What dont you understand about it aint ur dogs and you have no say in how said dogs are hunted 
So put vest and cut collars and what ever you want on ur dogs .No body really gives a big steaming pile of crap!!! I dont run them on certain dogs for certain reasons! And thats all i need ! My invatation stands ... I'll show you that you dont have the dogs you think you have! Sounds like you got catch dogs with good noses
If you need a vest that bad!


----------



## gin house (Mar 16, 2010)

off topic but ive heard alot of people on here post only having one or two or no dogs killed in years and years......you guys are lucky, hogs up here get big and mean and do their fair share of killin, just strange to me,  theres some rough dogs here too but these mountain hogs must be in shaped from up and down the mountains while them flatland hogs waddle around  the flat ground. LOL   off topic but makes me wonder.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Mar 16, 2010)

i am with mule on this one darned if you do darned if you dont caught plenty of hogs with no bulldogs just currs and never woar a vest on them and i have caught hogs with bulldogs who have about 300 scars on there chest and they aint died i have had 2 bull dogs in sw fla overheat with them on and last august had a bull/bird killed with out one one he had 27 cuts on him on top of his shoulders and ribs all were good cuts but not deadly he was in a 50ft wide canal that was 20 feet deep needless to say we were swimming back and forth with the dogs and hog. the hog put one hole in the chest about the size of a cigarette about 2 inches deep and killed him  now all dogs that will catch alone not with a catch dog we run cut collars on and all catch dogs we riun cut collars on. so i agree with mule darned if you do darned if you dont


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 16, 2010)

gin house said:


> off topic but ive heard alot of people on here post only having one or two or no dogs killed in years and years......you guys are lucky, hogs up here get big and mean and do their fair share of killin, just strange to me,  theres some rough dogs here too but these mountain hogs must be in shaped from up and down the mountains while them flatland hogs waddle around  the flat ground. LOL   off topic but makes me wonder.


i try my dead level best to say in hearing of my dogs so i can get to the catch within minutes so that i don't loose any dogs sometimes i come up short.i know that i couldn't get to a catch in the mountains as fast as i do on flat ground. regarless of what state or mountains/swamps/etc.etc.a wild hog is a wild hog regarless where he sleeps.and a 280 lb rank boar is bad if he's stand on a hill or in a cypress swamp.


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't ever really liked cut vest but i always run a cut collar on a gritty baydog and def always  on a catchdog. I also run name tags on my dogs and I have only had one dog killed in 9yrs.  I dont cut my catchdog loose until i'm bout 20 yards from the hog and when he catches i am right behind him to leg the hog.Everybody is diff and its just personal prefference.


----------



## gin house (Mar 16, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i try my dead level best to say in hearing of my dogs so i can get to the catch within minutes so that i don't loose any dogs sometimes i come up short.i know that i couldn't get to a catch in the mountains as fast as i do on flat ground. regarless of what state or mountains/swamps/etc.etc.a wild hog is a wild hog regarless where he sleeps.and a 280 lb rank boar is bad if he's stand on a hill or in a cypress swamp.



  im just thinkin about it, its a pretty common thing up here, sometimes whole packs get cut down and some killed.  maybe youre right on the location doesnt matter, i  just thought about it like if i lived on a incline and moved all the time that would work me out pretty good, i know it does work me to death everytime i hunt. lol lol


----------



## pig snatcher (Mar 16, 2010)

Location dont matter, it is all in the dogs and you and how boath you and them go about doing things.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 16, 2010)

pig snatcher said:


> Location dont matter, it is all in the dogs and you and how boath you and them go about doing things.


thats right.adaboy


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 16, 2010)

I do run a vest  on our smaller catch dog...our older one i dont..he does not like it..i have never used one on my bay dogs..but i have used some cut collars..so it just depends on where i  am and what i bring..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 16, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> He just shows me more and more of how much and idiot he is! He just want to make ppl look stupid! Well myfriend you look stupid . What dont you understand about it aint ur dogs and you have no say in how said dogs are hunted
> So put vest and cut collars and what ever you want on ur dogs .No body really gives a big steaming pile of crap!!! I dont run them on certain dogs for certain reasons! And thats all i need ! My invatation stands ... I'll show you that you dont have the dogs you think you have! Sounds like you got catch dogs with good noses
> If you need a vest that bad!



PLEASE BOY GO POST SOME MORE PICS OF HOGS YOU DIDNT CATCH AND TELL US ALL HOW GOOD YOUR ARE WHICH NUMBER ONE IS YOURS ON THE CODY SYSTEM AGAIN


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 16, 2010)

NOT REALLY LOOKING TO ARGUE JUST DONT HAVE ANY USE FOR "HUNTERS" WHO CARE SO LITTLE ABOUT THE DOGS THEY HUNT THAT THEY PUT CATCHING ONE MORE HOG OR THE COST OF PROPER EQUIPMENT ABOVE PROTECTING THEM. YES DOGS DIE IN VESTS TOO BUT A WHOLE LOT LESS AND I GUESS ALL THOSE NON FATAL CUTS ARE JUST SOMETHING TO BRAG ABOUT LIKE IT WAS YOU WHO TOOK IT AND KEPT FIGHTING MULE I UNDERSTAND THE HEATING ARGUMENT THE BEST BUT IVE WATCHED MORE PEOPLES DOGS OVERHEAT WITHOUT A VEST HUNTING RIGHT NEXT TO MINE OR ON THE SAME DAY. DURING THE SUMMER IN AUGUST IN THE CORN I WILL SOMETIMES GO TO MY HALFVESTS BUT IF YOUR REALLY WORRIED ABOUT KILLING THE DOG HUNTING THEM I TAKE THE DAY OFF. DOWN HERE MAY BE DIFFERENT THAN MOUNTAINS BUT MY DOGS USUALLY STOP THEM WITHIN TWO MILES AND IM THERE IN 15 MIUTES AND THE DOGS AINT GONNA OVERHEAT BY THEN BUT THEY CAN BE CUT TO SHREDS IN FIVE MINUTES. I HEAR ABOUT AT LEAST TWO DOGS A WEEKEND KILLED BY A BAD HOG AROUND HERE AND WHEN I ASK ABOUT THE VEST ITS ALWAYS THE SAME ANSWER


----------



## wildlifecory (Mar 17, 2010)

gin house said:


> off topic but ive heard alot of people on here post only having one or two or no dogs killed in years and years......you guys are lucky, hogs up here get big and mean and do their fair share of killin, just strange to me,  theres some rough dogs here too but these mountain hogs must be in shaped from up and down the mountains while them flatland hogs waddle around  the flat ground. LOL   off topic but makes me wonder.



the hogs ain't any rougher where you are.  the difference is how long it takes to get to the bay.  the one calling me lazy definitely ain't had to hunt the way I have.  I guarantee you he hunts off a four wheeler or truck and gets to the hogs quick.  Where I may have to walk four or five miles in the mountains to get on a hog and then run on foot for another mile or two in the mountains to get to the bay.  but this ole lazy boy enjoys it.  would love to see the pink float go down the river in a couple of my spots, would be a quick ride.  but again what do I know, I am just a lazy hog hunter


----------



## MULE (Mar 17, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> MULE I UNDERSTAND THE HEATING ARGUMENT THE BEST BUT IVE WATCHED MORE PEOPLES DOGS OVERHEAT WITHOUT A VEST HUNTING RIGHT NEXT TO MINE OR ON THE SAME DAY. DURING THE SUMMER IN AUGUST IN THE CORN I WILL SOMETIMES GO TO MY HALF VESTS BUT IF YOUR REALLY WORRIED ABOUT KILLING THE DOG HUNTING THEM I TAKE THE DAY OFF. DOWN HERE MAY BE DIFFERENT THAN MOUNTAINS BUT MY DOGS USUALLY STOP THEM WITHIN TWO MILES AND IM THERE IN 15 MIUTES AND THE DOGS AINT GONNA OVERHEAT BY THEN


 I think I'm kinda understanding the confusion between the Mtn's and S. Georgia. VERY, VERY rarely do we get on a hog within 2 miles. We never ever get to our dogs within 15 mins. I TRUELY have had dogs bay for hours, and hours. 10 has been the most, with two of my cur dogs. The most average hunt up here. We can get within 700 yards of the dogs and when you leave from the truck its a 45 degree angle down hill for 200 yards only to have have to go up 45 degree again for 100 yards then back down 200 and so on till you get to the bay. You may have to go around a MTN laurel thick too several times. As far as being able to stop the hogs that's not the issue. The reason they are so far from us, it is just that we don't have as many as there is down there. 

wildlifecory hit the nail on the head for up here mtn hunting


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> PLEASE BOY GO POST SOME MORE PICS OF HOGS YOU DIDNT CATCH AND TELL US ALL HOW GOOD YOUR ARE WHICH NUMBER ONE IS YOURS ON THE CODY SYSTEM AGAIN


For one thing i got ur boy! 
Number two i dont post pics that im not in myself! (The pics that were on here i didnt post) As has been found out by moderators.
Number three I never said i was the best hog dogger(as you think you are) Just ask the rest of the ppl on here
number four I said i used to be number three on the weiser weight .


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 17, 2010)

MULE said:


> I think I'm kinda understanding the confusion between the Mtn's and S. Georgia. VERY, VERY rarely do we get on a hog within 2 miles. We never ever get to our dogs within 15 mins. I TRUELY have had dogs bay for hours, and hours. 10 has been the most, with two of my cur dogs. The most average hunt up here. We can get within 700 yards of the dogs and when you leave from the truck its a 45 degree angle down hill for 200 yards only to have have to go up 45 degree again for 100 yards then back down 200 and so on till you get to the bay. You may have to go around a MTN laurel thick too several times. As far as being able to stop the hogs that's not the issue. The reason they are so far from us, it is just that we don't have as many as there is down there.
> 
> wildlifecory hit the nail on the head for up here mtn hunting


Hey mule,
He will never understand and sounds like he really dont care to! Some ppl hunt different thats fact!
 In S.GA its up and down pine rows and swamps so thick with wait-a-minute vines you have to crawl for several hundred yards . A two mile sprint thru pastures and pines is no problem for dogs wit a vest on! But when you have to run for hours and hours and bay for even longer a vest just puts extra strain on a dog that is in the line of fire and he is in a vest that restricts movement ..Not a good idea. For a fresh dog such as a bulldog on a leash or a cur dog that only runs for 20 mins and bays a hog so full of peanuts and corn he can hardly run anymore! NO MATTER WHAT YOU THINK THERE IS A DIFFERENCE! There are hogs that will cover a thousand acres in a mins .These hog run no matter what kind of dog is on them! And a dog with a vest just cant last with a dog without one! It is proven .... And i have no use for anybody that trys to tell me how to hunt my dogs! Hunt ur dogs with whatever you want on them! Nobody cares but you!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> For one thing i got ur boy!
> Number two i dont post pics that im not in myself! (The pics that were on here i didnt post) As has been found out by moderators.
> Number three I never said i was the best hog dogger(as you think you are) Just ask the rest of the ppl on here
> number four I said i used to be number three on the weiser weight .


WOW YOU CAN FILL OUT A SHEET OFF THE INTERNET, CONGRATULATIONS AND NEXT TIME YOU DO THAT MAKE SURE YOU GO BACK AND READ FIRST WHERE YOU POSTED IT WAS 513 SO YOU CAN PUT THE RIGHT WEIGHT ON THE SHEET BEFORE YOU POST IT HERE


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Hey mule,
> He will never understand and sounds like he really dont care to! Some ppl hunt different thats fact!
> In S.GA its up and down pine rows and swamps so thick with wait-a-minute vines you have to crawl for several hundred yards . A two mile sprint thru pastures and pines is no problem for dogs wit a vest on! But when you have to run for hours and hours and bay for even longer a vest just puts extra strain on a dog that is in the line of fire and he is in a vest that restricts movement ..Not a good idea. For a fresh dog such as a bulldog on a leash or a cur dog that only runs for 20 mins and bays a hog so full of peanuts and corn he can hardly run anymore! NO MATTER WHAT YOU THINK THERE IS A DIFFERENCE! There are hogs that will cover a thousand acres in a mins .These hog run no matter what kind of dog is on them! And a dog with a vest just cant last with a dog without one! It is proven .... And i have no use for anybody that trys to tell me how to hunt my dogs! Hunt ur dogs with whatever you want on them! Nobody cares but you!



YOU HUNT SOUTH GEORGIA AND NORTH FLORIDA SO YOU AINT HUNTING NO TERRAIN I AINT.TRY A DOG WITH SOME GRIT AND YOU WONT HAVE TO RUN HOGS SO FAR. HAD A BUNCH OF WHITE TRASH RUNNING THE HOUNDS ACROSS THE CREEK FROM US THIS PAST WEEKEND AND WE PUT THREE ON THE GROUND BEFORE THEY EVEN STOPPED ONE. THIS IS THE DAY AFTER THEY RAN A GROUP ACROSS THE FIELD BEHIND MY BUDDIES WITH THEM HOUNDS BARKING EVERY BREATH....ABOUT FIFTEEN MINUTES BEHIND THE HOUNDS.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

MULE said:


> I think I'm kinda understanding the confusion between the Mtn's and S. Georgia. VERY, VERY rarely do we get on a hog within 2 miles. We never ever get to our dogs within 15 mins. I TRUELY have had dogs bay for hours, and hours. 10 has been the most, with two of my cur dogs. The most average hunt up here. We can get within 700 yards of the dogs and when you leave from the truck its a 45 degree angle down hill for 200 yards only to have have to go up 45 degree again for 100 yards then back down 200 and so on till you get to the bay. You may have to go around a MTN laurel thick too several times. As far as being able to stop the hogs that's not the issue. The reason they are so far from us, it is just that we don't have as many as there is down there.
> 
> wildlifecory hit the nail on the head for up here mtn hunting



I MEANT A HOG RARELY COVERS TWO MILES ONCE A DOG HAS BUMPED HIM NOT WE ONLY COVER TWO MILES. BUT I TOTALLY HEAR WHERE YOUR COMING FROM IN GETTING TO THEM BC WE HAVE THE SAME ISSUES DOWN HERE WHEN WE HUNT BIG WOODS WITH FOOT ONLY ACCESS. WE RUN THE SHORT RANGE GRITTY DOGS THEN BUT I UNDERSTAND YOU DONT HAVE THAT OPTION WITH THE LOWER HOG DENSITY. STILL NOT SURE HOW A DOG OVERHEATS IN 30 DEGREE WEATHER WEARING A VEST?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> the hogs ain't any rougher where you are.  the difference is how long it takes to get to the bay.  the one calling me lazy definitely ain't had to hunt the way I have.  I guarantee you he hunts off a four wheeler or truck and gets to the hogs quick.  Where I may have to walk four or five miles in the mountains to get on a hog and then run on foot for another mile or two in the mountains to get to the bay.  but this ole lazy boy enjoys it.  would love to see the pink float go down the river in a couple of my spots, would be a quick ride.  but again what do I know, I am just a lazy hog hunter



I DONT CAST MY DOGS I LIKE TO WALK THEM THROUGH THE BOTTOMS IN THE SUMMER AND PINES/CLEARCUTS IN THE WINTER SO IM AS CLOSE AS POSSIBLE WHEN THEY STRIKE AND CAN START RUNNING TO THE HOG.IF YOU CANT RUN A MILE IN FIFTEEN MINUTES YOU NEED TO HIT THE TREADMILL SO YOUR REASON IS STILL RUB MARKS BEAT OUT GUTTED DOGS? OR WOULD YOU LIKE TO HOP ON WITH MULE SINCE HE HAS A VALID POINT.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 17, 2010)

I run a tracking collar and a collar with a name plate.


----------



## wildlifecory (Mar 17, 2010)

Since you are the only one who knows anything about hog hunting on here I will heed your advice and vest my dogs even though they can't run bc there legs are raw.  And they aint many men alive who could run a 15 where I hunt. Oh well my tires are fully wet now go ****s on someone elses


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 17, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> Since you are the only one who knows anything about hog hunting on here I will heed your advice and vest my dogs even though they can't run bc there legs are raw.  And they aint many men alive who could run a 15 where I hunt. Oh well my tires are fully wet now go ****s on someone elses



hahhahahhahahahaha

i dont think ive ever had dry tires


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 17, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> Since you are the only one who knows anything about hog hunting on here I will heed your advice and vest my dogs even though they can't run bc there legs are raw.  And they aint many men alive who could run a 15 where I hunt. Oh well my tires are fully wet now go ****s on someone elses



IM GLAD YOU REALIZED THAT SO THINGS WILL GO MUCH SMOOTHER NOW. TIRES PART IS REALLY FUNNY,MADE ME SPIT A LIL BEER ON MY KEYBOARD


----------



## gigem (Mar 17, 2010)

*hogs*



HOGDOG76 said:


> IM GLAD YOU REALIZED THAT SO THINGS WILL GO MUCH SMOOTHER NOW. TIRES PART IS REALLY FUNNY,MADE ME SPIT A LIL BEER ON MY KEYBOARD



Get off HD , Post some pics instead of running mouths!  Why would another dogger talk against another like that, never mind I KNOW!


----------



## gin house (Mar 18, 2010)

gigem said:


> Get off HD , Post some pics instead of running mouths!  Why would another dogger talk against another like that, never mind I KNOW!



  keepem on their toes hd76, i like to hear the commotion lol.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WOW YOU CAN FILL OUT A SHEET OFF THE INTERNET, CONGRATULATIONS AND NEXT TIME YOU DO THAT MAKE SURE YOU GO BACK AND READ FIRST WHERE YOU POSTED IT WAS 513 SO YOU CAN PUT THE RIGHT WEIGHT ON THE SHEET BEFORE YOU POST IT HERE


If you look these are from 05 and robert mesqite signed them .He is the guy that come out to check ur hogs .Go on the weiser weight site and get his phone number and call him smart ars. And the 513 hog never got sent in and i lost the paper.. I just kept these!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> YOU HUNT SOUTH GEORGIA AND NORTH FLORIDA SO YOU AINT HUNTING NO TERRAIN I AINT.TRY A DOG WITH SOME GRIT AND YOU WONT HAVE TO RUN HOGS SO FAR. HAD A BUNCH OF WHITE TRASH RUNNING THE HOUNDS ACROSS THE CREEK FROM US THIS PAST WEEKEND AND WE PUT THREE ON THE GROUND BEFORE THEY EVEN STOPPED ONE. THIS IS THE DAY AFTER THEY RAN A GROUP ACROSS THE FIELD BEHIND MY BUDDIES WITH THEM HOUNDS BARKING EVERY BREATH....ABOUT FIFTEEN MINUTES BEHIND THE HOUNDS.


After turkey season pony up and come hunt .And ill shut ur mouth with a silent hound. And what you mean grit there aint a hog in the woods we cant catch wit just hounds . I walk a bulldog just to anchor a big hog. The hounds are gonna catch him before we get there more than likely..
As i said before you just wanna be a er ..Like I said I am offering you a hunt on my club ABSOLUTELY free.I will pay the visitor fee just so I can shut ur face. Now who in the heck is gonna turn down a free hunt. YOU will cause you scared you will get showed up. You aint nont but talk.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I DONT CAST MY DOGS I LIKE TO WALK THEM THROUGH THE BOTTOMS IN THE SUMMER AND PINES/CLEARCUTS IN THE WINTER SO IM AS CLOSE AS POSSIBLE WHEN THEY STRIKE AND CAN START RUNNING TO THE HOG.


Sounds like me you got rough dogs that want leave ur feet. You have to kick up the hog for them! 
But preach on!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> Since you are the only one who knows anything about hog hunting on here I will heed your advice and vest my dogs even though they can't run bc there legs are raw.  And they aint many men alive who could run a 15 where I hunt. Oh well my tires are fully wet now go ****s on someone elses


My point exactly!!!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

gin house said:


> keepem on their toes hd76, i like to hear the commotion lol.


Do you really need to egg him on GIN??? I think he talks enought crap for us all..


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 18, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> If you look these are from 05 and robert mesqite signed them .He is the guy that come out to check ur hogs .Go on the weiser weight site and get his phone number and call him smart ars. And the 513 hog is the one i sent in and dont have the weigh in sheet.



Hey bud, not tryin to start an argument but are you using the same weiser weight these folks are? Most of the hogs on their record book are nowhere near what they say they are. I got these pics off the weiser weight website under free range boar weight records, the first one is listed at 438 lb and the second is 627lb. the last has the weight on the pic


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 18, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Hey bud, not tryin to start an argument but are you using the same weiser weight these folks are? Most of the hogs on their record book are nowhere near what they say they are. I got these pics off the weiser weight website under free range boar weight records, the first one is listed at 438 lb and the second is 627lb. the last has the weight on the pic



Yes sir thats it! And yes some of them look fishy! I believe that scorer got the boot awhile back but the entries where already there! Just like most things its about honesty. like registering dogs some ppl just lie!


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 18, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> After turkey season pony up and come hunt .And ill shut ur mouth with a silent hound. And what you mean grit there aint a hog in the woods we cant catch wit just hounds . I walk a bulldog just to anchor a big hog. The hounds are gonna catch him before we get there more than likely..
> As i said before you just wanna be a er ..Like I said I am offering you a hunt on my club ABSOLUTELY free.I will pay the visitor fee just so I can shut ur face. Now who in the heck is gonna turn down a free hunt. YOU will cause you scared you will get showed up. You aint nont but talk.


 

  I think I hear the crickets chirping in here it's so quiet. A free hunt, how can you pass that up?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 18, 2010)

Big country I dont talk to much trash on here but ill take you up on the free hunt I would love to see how my plott would do in some open land.I would also like to see what a kemmer would do to.


----------



## pig snatcher (Mar 18, 2010)

For Big Country Poser



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UE6iAjEv9dQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UE6iAjEv9dQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gin house (Mar 18, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Big country I dont talk to much trash on here but ill take you up on the free hunt I would love to see how my plott would do in some open land.I would also like to see what a kemmer would do to.



them good kemmers do it everywhere.lol   hey sghoghunter,  ive heard you talk good about this kemmer,   these other guys on here talk about kemmers not being any good and after all youre in down south where a lot of them florida currs are, why dont you send him to south carolina and i'll buy you a florida curr or two for him, what do you think??????  what color florida cur do you want, let me know, i'' check with the animal shelter and see what they have,  im sure theres a lot of florida currs in there,  well, we can call them that, everybody else does....................yall know i had to say this, gil, youve started a dog race war.  kemmer power


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 18, 2010)

I hear ya gin bo aint mine but he belongs to a real good buddy of mine.If you can find me a kemmer that will hunt like him I will take em all.


----------



## gigem (Mar 18, 2010)

They cant see the forest for the trees buddy!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 19, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Big country I dont talk to much trash on here but ill take you up on the free hunt I would love to see how my plott would do in some open land.I would also like to see what a kemmer would do to.


I wouldnt mine hunting with any of yall ...  But like i said dont expect to see tons of hogs . They are always pressuered. Its hard hunting down here .But as soon as turkey seasons over ur welcome to come hunt!


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 19, 2010)

pig snatcher said:


> for big country poser
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ue6iajev9dq&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_us&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ue6iajev9dq&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_us&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="425" height="385"></embed></object>



pm sent


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 19, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Big country I dont talk to much trash on here but ill take you up on the free hunt I would love to see how my plott would do in some open land.I would also like to see what a kemmer would do to.


And you Aint talkin trash brother you just want a chance to hunt somewhere different! What kinda plott ya got? The hogs run so bad down here that most ppl have went to hounds. I have curs to but its hard to stop hog that is this pressured . To be honest you need a rough dog that if he winds the hogs he wont even try to bay . Just grab a ear. But the blocks are so big by the time you get to them you got a chewed up hog. And that aint my cup of tea! One of my hounds is silent and will stay all nite .Alot ppl dont wont a dog to stay that long be I do. I have another plott of of my gyp that is mouthy as heck so far but it just the puppy in him. But hes got the drive! My buddy has his brother and has prolly caught over 100 hogs with him already! The rest of my dogs are short-med range walking dogs . We get to hunt a alot of clubs down here cause each one of us gets in a different club .But anyways im packing my gear for the turkey woods and wont be back till sun. If ya want shoot me a pm and after the season we'll go brother.


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a better idea..all u guys come hunting with me..i cook breakfast..lunch and dinner and supply the drinks..which ever u like and we just get down and dirty hog hunting...silent,loud,gritty,nongritty..or just plain lazy dogs..and have a goodtime..all together..but i dont have a boat so someone might have to bring one..we can hunt all weekend long or until we just drop were we stand...if we did that i thnk we would all agree that we are all equal and we all have heart..no matter how we hunt or what we do..i respect every single one of u and i hate to see u guys get so upset..and the truth is..if we would stop and think about it we would all be best buds..cause we all love the same thing.........hogs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

sammy33 becarefull i might bring down my potlickers and crumbsnatchers and stay there for a while if your cooking breakfast lunch and dinner. ill bring some john boats and a big cooler lol. and i got plenty of  hahaha.

and while im down there maybe you can find me hog doggin girl hahahaha

but im gonna warn you im not fond of gators and snakes.

so better yet how bout yall bring a caravan up here where the only thing in the water is bass. but you still gotta cook. hahaha


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 19, 2010)

..SOUNDS GOOD TO ME..LETS ROLL OUT..WHY U SCARED OF GATORS AND SNAKES..THEY RUN FROM U..WELL SOMETIMES..BUT IT WILL BE OKAY..ITS HARD TRYING TO TALK A GIRL INTO COMING HOG HUNTING AND LIKEING IT..LAST TIME I TOOK A FRIEND WITH ME I WANTED TO PUSH HER IN WITH THE GATOR IF SHE SCREAMED ONE MORE TIME..DARN GIRLS....I SHOULD HAVE BEEN A BOY..LOL..JUST KIDDING..


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

whoa there sammy, i didnt say i was scared of gators and snakes. i said i wasnt fond of them. only thing im scared of is my EX....ill take gators and snakes anyday over that mean sow. didnt need a catch dog when she went hunting. hahah

it was hard hunting with her tho....i would turn the dogs out and they would bay her up.........she cut up alot of dogs hahhahahaha

so you coming here or we goin there.


----------



## sammy33 (Mar 19, 2010)

...OMG UR SO MEAN...FUNNY...BUT MEAN..LOL...WE CAN GO TOO BOTH HOW ABOUT THAT...


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> ...OMG UR SO MEAN...FUNNY...BUT MEAN..LOL...WE CAN GO TOO BOTH HOW ABOUT THAT...



sounds good to me, but if the ol ex ever reads this, then it was nice knowing everybody. curdogsforhogs i want you to have my dogs.....please dont cull them


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 19, 2010)

Count me in 76


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Count me in 76



you bet lol.

i must warn everyone...if the ex comes after me.....anyone associated with me might end up BARRed......


----------



## JohnE (Mar 19, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Hey bud, not tryin to start an argument but are you using the same weiser weight these folks are? Most of the hogs on their record book are nowhere near what they say they are. I got these pics off the weiser weight website under free range boar weight records, the first one is listed at 438 lb and the second is 627lb. the last has the weight on the pic




That is not just weight, they give 50 points for every inch of teeth. so if a hog weighed 300 pounds and had 3 inches of teeth one both side totaling 6 inches of teeth. Then it would score 600


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> He just shows me more and more of how much and idiot he is! He just want to make ppl look stupid! Well myfriend you look stupid . What dont you understand about it aint ur dogs and you have no say in how said dogs are hunted
> So put vest and cut collars and what ever you want on ur dogs .No body really gives a big steaming pile of crap!!! I dont run them on certain dogs for certain reasons! And thats all i need ! My invatation stands ... I'll show you that you dont have the dogs you think you have! Sounds like you got catch dogs with good noses
> If you need a vest that bad!





gin house said:


> off topic but ive heard alot of people on here post only having one or two or no dogs killed in years and years......you guys are lucky, hogs up here get big and mean and do their fair share of killin, just strange to me,  theres some rough dogs here too but these mountain hogs must be in shaped from up and down the mountains while them flatland hogs waddle around  the flat ground. LOL   off topic but makes me wonder.





I don't know where you two get the idea it is peaches-n-cream here.  Those pine stands you are talking about with the 10-15 ft trees still have all of the same wait-a-minutes that the swamps have because it still gets sunlight and the rows are so thick it would take 10 minutes to push through 200 yds.  Not the quail or plantation cuts you see pictures of but the real stuff and most of those pines around the swamps are like that.  Why do you think they bed down in there.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 19, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> you bet lol.
> 
> i must warn everyone...if the ex comes after me.....anyone associated with me might end up BARRed......



Ive tied a few rough ones before but she cant be that bad


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Ive tied a few rough ones before but she cant be that bad



ahh rough is an understatement......shes knocked a few of my teeth loose. and i aint no walk in the park. hahahha

i had southern cross to make me a vest for my own protection.


EX.......if you ever read this....its all fun and games....dont kill me.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 19, 2010)

JohnE said:


> That is not just weight, they give 50 points for every inch of teeth. so if a hog weighed 300 pounds and had 3 inches of teeth one both side totaling 6 inches of teeth. Then it would score 600



So if the barr that me and hd76 caught was 495 and he had 3 in on one side and 2 1/2 on the other he would go 745?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 19, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> ahh rough is an understatement......shes knocked a few of my teeth loose. and i aint no walk in the park. hahahha
> 
> i had southern cross to make me a vest for my own protection.
> 
> ...


So does ya signature line go for girls too?


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 19, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> So does ya signature line go for girls too?





yeah to some extent.

i was up in those mtns for a few years....it was hard trying to find one that didnt chew tobacco from a mail pouch sack.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 19, 2010)

I hear ya mine dont chew out of a sack put she does chew my tail sometimes


----------



## JohnE (Mar 19, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> So if the barr that me and hd76 caught was 495 and he had 3 in on one side and 2 1/2 on the other he would go 745?



Around 770


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

sammy33 said:


> I have a better idea..all u guys come hunting with me..i cook breakfast..lunch and dinner and supply the drinks..which ever u like and we just get down and dirty hog hunting...silent,loud,gritty,nongritty..or just plain lazy dogs..and have a goodtime..all together..but i dont have a boat so someone might have to bring one..we can hunt all weekend long or until we just drop were we stand...if we did that i thnk we would all agree that we are all equal and we all have heart..no matter how we hunt or what we do..i respect every single one of u and i hate to see u guys get so upset..and the truth is..if we would stop and think about it we would all be best buds..cause we all love the same thing.........hogs!!!!!!!!!



fat kids eat alot



koyote76 said:


> you bet lol.
> 
> i must warn everyone...if the ex comes after me.....anyone associated with me might end up BARRed......



She don't scare me bro..already barred...not nearly as mean as i used to be...prolly a good thing too


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Around 770



sure seems easier to call it 495 with 3" cutters....i see smoked right there


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have a dog in this fight because I ain't never hog hunted.  but, I can address the heat issue. I have run rabbit, fox and coon hounds in illinois in sub-freezing weather and those would take every opportunity to drink after just a short run. I wouldn't dream of putting a vest on a trail hound.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

All trash aside..Yes HD76 to answer your question… I can see using a cut collar in our area…the most damage I have seen done to a dog is in the neck area when they are locked on to an ear and getting slung around a little.   In the type of hunting I take part in, we normally do not use cut vests and it is more to prevent overheating than a chaffing problem.  We have had to take um more than once to a beaver pond or creek and stand gator guard while we cool them off, especially the shorter legged ones.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 19, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> After turkey season pony up and come hunt .And ill shut ur mouth with a silent hound. And what you mean grit there aint a hog in the woods we cant catch wit just hounds . I walk a bulldog just to anchor a big hog. The hounds are gonna catch him before we get there more than likely..
> As i said before you just wanna be a er ..Like I said I am offering you a hunt on my club ABSOLUTELY free.I will pay the visitor fee just so I can shut ur face. Now who in the heck is gonna turn down a free hunt. YOU will cause you scared you will get showed up. You aint nont but talk.



SORRY WASNT TRYING TO IGNORE JUST A LIL BUSY LAST COUPLE DAYS.FIRST OFF SHOW ME ON ANY POST ON THIS FORUM WHERE I SAID I HAD THE BEST DOGSI HAVE A COUPLE MEDIOCRE YARD DOGS WHO GET LUCKY EVERY NOW AND THEN.LET ME SAVE YOU SOME MONEY,YOUR DOGS ARE MUCH BETTER THEN MINE NOW TELL ME HOW THAT PERTAINS TO WHY YOU DONT PROTECT THEM AND ANY PLACE YOU HAVE TO RUN A HOG FOR 6 HOURS TO CATCH IT WITH DOGS AS FINE AS YOURS I DONT WANT TO HUNT BC I CAN STAY HERE AND CATCH  MORE WITH MY YARD DOGS IN A HOUR AND I DONT HUNT WITH FF'RS. THAT WASNT YOU OR YOUR KIN WE HEARD RUNNING LAST WEEKEND WAS IT MAYBE YOUR NOT FULL OF IT BUT YOU HAVE ALREADY BEEN CAUGHT POSTING LIES ON HERE SO THATS HOW I TAKE YOU


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just want to watch it all...I say we let me call the chickens down from roost...one of you two bust one of um or both of you...we load up the truck and run some pigs to the middle of the afternoon... if we can get them hounds back... then put them chickens to bed so I can bust one the next morning  what y'all say


----------



## gin house (Mar 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> I don't know where you two get the idea it is peaches-n-cream here.  Those pine stands you are talking about with the 10-15 ft trees still have all of the same wait-a-minutes that the swamps have because it still gets sunlight and the rows are so thick it would take 10 minutes to push through 200 yds.  Not the quail or plantation cuts you see pictures of but the real stuff and most of those pines around the swamps are like that.  Why do you think they bed down in there.



 i never said it was peaches and cream there, i was talking about some people say theyve been hunting twenty years and never lost a dog or one or two.......didnt say you or where youre from, it aint like that here. what you grippy for? bad day at work?


----------



## gigem (Mar 19, 2010)

you are good as smoked ,  lets do it


----------



## gigem (Mar 19, 2010)

loud mouth done


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

gin house said:


> theres some rough dogs here too but these mountain hogs must be in shaped from up and down the mountains while them flatland hogs waddle around  the flat ground.



Na...it was kinda good actually....

that is the part of your statement that made me include it...you shouldn't think for one minute that this is the way it is around here...load up buddy and come....if they don't have Nikes on laced up real tight there is this cone shaped thing that comes out of their rear and all of a sudden you see FLAMES come out of it...no waddleing to it brother


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

awww...now y'all done it....gigem is mad...wish I knew what about


----------



## gigem (Mar 19, 2010)

you being a joke or what


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

clearly you are ticked about something someone said...it is just hard for me to tell what it is


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 19, 2010)

gigem said:


> you are good as smoked ,  lets do it





gigem said:


> loud mouth done





gigem said:


> you being a joke or what



i keep looking back and do not see what this is referring to


----------



## gin house (Mar 19, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Na...it was kinda good actually....
> 
> that is the part of your statement that made me include it...you shouldn't think for one minute that this is the way it is around here...load up buddy and come....if they don't have Nikes on laced up real tight there is this cone shaped thing that comes out of their rear and all of a sudden you see FLAMES come out of it...no waddleing to it brother



ive been trying to buy you wont say when, guess youre scared we'll catch all them waddling hogs yall got down there.  when?  im ready.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 20, 2010)

gin house said:


> ive been trying to buy you wont say when, guess youre scared we'll catch all them waddling hogs yall got down there.  when?  im ready.



it is cool right now..gets kinda hot later...you pick it we go every weekend...climb down off ur mountain...the invitation is open brother  i'm not being a joke either


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 20, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I wouldnt mine hunting with any of yall ...  But like i said dont expect to see tons of hogs . They are always pressuered. Its hard hunting down here .But as soon as turkey seasons over ur welcome to come hunt!


Thats good big country I wouldnt mind huntn with ya and see if our curs can hold with them hounds.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 20, 2010)

jester896 said:


> i keep looking back and do not see what this is referring to



he is referring to people saying the dogs down here wont do it up there or down in rnr's country.i dont know everyones dogs but my money is on gigem wherever it goes down.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 20, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> he is referring to people saying the dogs down here wont do it up there or down in rnr's country.i dont know everyones dogs but my money is on gigem wherever it goes down.



I hear ya...hope we good gigem...


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 20, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I wouldnt mine hunting with any of yall ...  But like i said dont expect to see tons of hogs . They are always pressuered. Its hard hunting down here .But as soon as turkey seasons over ur welcome to come hunt!



All i can say is come up here then...we got plenty of hogs and they are pressured. ..regularly


----------



## gigem (Mar 21, 2010)

We are good


----------



## ronbigdog1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hhuuummmmm ok


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 22, 2010)

HD  funny thing...with the cuts we got this Sunday a vest or collar would have only stopped 1 poke hole to the rib...the rest were out of coverage areas


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> HD  funny thing...with the cuts we got this Sunday a vest or collar would have only stopped 1 poke hole to the rib...the rest were out of coverage areas



NOT STRANGE HAPPENS TO ME TOO BUT I JUST REMEMBER EVERY TIME A HOG HAS CUT ME AND THINK ONE LESS WOULD BE NICE  THE ONE DOG I HAD KILLED BY A HOG WAS FULLY VESTED BUT STILL WAS KILLED SO NOTHING IS FOOLPROOF ESPECIALLY IF YOUR DOGS CANT HANDLE HEAT WELL.DO WHATS RIGHT FOR YOU BUT IVE SEEN MINE BE SAVED BY VESTS SO I WILL USE THEM. I ALSO COME FROM THE MINDSET OF HUNTING THE COAST WHERE EVEN SMALL(FAST) HOGS HAVE BAD TEETH  VERSUS OVER HERE THEY ARE NOT NEARLY AS RUFF IN THE CUTTER DEPT USUALLY BUT ALOT BIGGER,


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 22, 2010)

if we didn't use them as rcd the heat might not be so bad...true one less would be great especially if it was the one that was going to take it out


----------

